# (Chère) Madame (X), (cher) Monsieur (Y) - appel dans une lettre



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour

J'aimerais avoir votre avis : dans le cadre d'une lettre adressée à un client (deux personnes mais la même entreprise), vous écririez plutôt :
chers messieurs X et Y
OU
cher monsieur X et monsieur Y
OU
monsieur X et monsieur Y ???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## mickaël

ou _Cher monsieur X, cher monsieur Y,_  (Non ?)


----------



## Agnès E.

mickaël said:
			
		

> ou _Cher monsieur X, cher monsieur Y,_ (Non ?)


 
Non.



En français, il est impoli de préciser le nom de la personne après son titre (madame, mademoiselle, monsieur) lorsque l'on s'adresse à elle.

Je préciserais les deux noms soit dans l'adresse, soit sous l'objet de la lettre, sous forme d'une mention _A l'attention de Messieurs X et Y_. Puis j'ouvrirais ma lettre par _Cher Monsieur,_ ... bien entendu, chacun aura eu un exemplaire de la lettre (afin qu'ils ne la lisent pas à deux !  ).


----------



## Paulinne

Bonjour !!

Je suis complètement d'accord avec Agnès.. Mais (il y a toujours un "mais") quand il s'agit d'une lettre officielle, n'est-il mieux d'utiliser seulement "Monsieur" sans "cher" ?
D'après moi, si on utilise "cher Monsieur, ..", cela signifie qu' on le connaît un peu plus... N'est-ce pas ?

P.


----------



## french4beth

Une autre précision, s'il te plaît?

S'il s'agissait d'un client extérieur (d'une autre compagnie), est-ce que l'on utiliserait "Monsieur" au lieu de "Cher monsieur" (si on ne connaît pas la personne)?


----------



## Paulinne

Oui, c'est ça... D'après moi, si on ne connaît pas grand chose sur cette personne, on devrait simplement utiliser "Monsieur" ou bien "Monsieur + sa fonction" (p.e. "Monsieur le Directeur...")

J'éspère que cela t'aide 

P.


----------



## Aoyama

Agnès E. said:


> En français, il est impoli de préciser le nom de la personne après son titre (madame, mademoiselle, monsieur) lorsque l'on s'adresse à elle.



C'est tout à fait exact, et cette règle est déjà ancienne. On en trouve fréquemment mention dès le XVIIème siècle (voir le Bourgeois Gentilhomme de Molière), époque à laquelle les usages étaient bien fixés. Beaucoup de gens de nos jours l'ont oubliée ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je reçois quasiment tous les jours des lettres commençant par :
"Chère Madame Linsolente,

blabla bla..."
Beaucoup de monde, même dans le cadre formel des lettres à caractère professionnel semble ne pas connaître l'existence de cette règle...


----------



## frenchaudrey

Donc comme je ne sais pas si j'ai affaire à quelqu'un de la "vieille école" je pense que je ne mettrai pas les noms


----------



## Aoyama

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Beaucoup de monde, même dans le cadre formel des lettres à caractère professionnel semble ne pas connaître l'existence de cette règle...


Oui, l'ignorance est bien la chose du monde la mieux partagée ... Quant au site, on va chercher .

PS : il reste quand même que cette règle (si on admet que cela en soit une) ne s'applique que dans les échanges "officiels". Rien n'empêche les gens se connaissant (déjà) de se donner du Cher Monsieur Duschnock ou du Chère Madame Machin ...


----------



## bpipoly

Laura Lawless, un traducteur qui dirige le site web « French at About.com », a un bon article sur les règles des correspondances commerciales. 

Le site web est http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa111000.htm.


----------



## Pur Esprit

En fait, il y avait bien une "règle", avant (disons : il y a encore 20 ans). Dans tous les cas, on devait écrire, simplement : "Messieurs,"... même si l'un des "Messieurs" était une... "Madame" et même dans le cas où il n'y avait qu'UNE "Madame" ! J'ai même connu un gars qui s'est fait virer de ma boîte, en se faisant reprocher - entre autres choses - d'avoir commencé des lettres par "Chère Mademoiselle" !!!


----------



## Montaigne

Lorsqu'on écrit "à l'attention de...", la formule d'appel est toujours "Messieurs".
On n'écrit pas le nom après la civilité simple (Monsieur, Madame) ni après la civilité plus le titre (Monsieur le Président).Lorsqu'on connaît la personne et dans le cadre d'une correspondance non officielle ( à son banquier, son assureur, un fournisseur, un client...)"Cher Monsieur XX" est parfaitement convenable.

Dans la conversation si l'on utilise la civilité et/ou le titre, le patronyme doit être omis.


----------



## Ninjaneer

Salut

J'écrit une lettre offiecielle pour un devoir. Je voudrais savoir si c'est acceptable d'écrire au début "Cher Monsieur du Toit" si on sait le nom du personne, mais ne connait pas le personne?

Merci!

Pieka


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Oui c'est possible et c'est bien..

Monsieur Dutoit, ça ferait un peu froid à mon ami...


----------



## radagasty

A mon avis, il vaut mieux l'omettre.


----------



## Isabelle1650

Bonjour, pour une lettre officielle, la formule de politesse est "Cher Monsieur" (sans le nom) si c'est quelqu'un que vous connaissez.


----------



## tie-break

Et si c'est un inconnu ? 

Personnellement j'aurais tendence à employer également _"Cher Monsieur"._

Serait-il correct ?


----------



## itka

On ne met pas le nom de la personne au début d'une lettre. 
On peut écrire :
"Cher Monsieur", si on le connaît assez bien pour ça (comme le dit Isabelle), mais dans le doute, je préfèrerais "Monsieur", tout court.

Si on ne sait rien de la personne mais qu'on s'adresse à une administration, une société, il convient de commencer par "Messieurs".

On reprend ensuite cette formule à l'identique dans la phrase qui termine la lettre : "Je vous prie de croire,Cher Monsieur, à l'expression de mes meilleurs sentiments." (par exemple)


----------



## Lamperouge

Salut, il faut que je rédige une lettre, mais je ne suis pas trop certain de savoir comment il faut s'y prendre avec l'appellation. 

Concrètement, voici le problème : dois-je commencer la lettre par "Chère Mme Vanpieperzeel" ou "Chère Madame Vanpieperzeel" ?

Je pencherais plutôt pour la première solution, mais j'aimerais bien être sûr.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## arundhati

La règle est d'éviter si possible les abréviations et acronymes dans toute corresondance. "Chère Madame..." sera donc toujours beaucoup plus respectueux.


----------



## ChrisPa

"Si on ne sait rien de la personne mais qu'on s'adresse à une administration, une société, il convient de commencer par "Messieurs"."

depuis longtemps déjà, je commence toujours ce genre de lettres par "Madame, Monsieur" si je ne connais pas la personne (dans le doute, je ne peux savoir qui me lira)

si je sais à qui s'adresse la lettre mais qu'elle est officielle, je mettrais "Monsieur"


----------



## Fred_C

Je suis d'accord avec Itka.
Le nom de la personne ne doit apparaître que sur l'adresse sur l'enveloppe.
Au début de la lettre, on écrit "Cher Monsieur," ou "chère madame," *Sans le nom* si vous avez déjà rencontré la personne quelquefois, "Monsieur," ou "Madame," sinon. (Toujours sans le nom.)
N'oubliez pas la virgule derrière "Monsieur," ou "Madame,".


----------



## Calamitintin

Si c'est une lettre de motivation il est toujours assez mal vu de ne pas s'être renseigné sur le nom ni même le sexe de la personne ! (même si ce n'est pas toujours facile !!!)
Madame, Monsieur est sans doute à éviter.


----------



## ChrisPa

c'est pourquoi je disais que je mettais "Madame, Monsieur" quand je ne savais pas à qui s'adressait cette lettre (cas d'une administration par exemple)


----------



## Calamitintin

Effectivement pour une administration ça n'a pas grande importance, et ça flatte les féministes !


----------



## Cerf-volant

Tout à fait d'accord avec Fred


----------



## alenaro

Pourrais-je utiliser _Cher Monsieur _pour m'adresser au directeur d'un journal? Lorsque vous écrivez une lettre à un journal, ou un magazine, comment la commencez-vous d'abord? Et, enfin, est-ce que vous utilisez des formules de politesse particulieres, comme si c'était une lettre de reclamation ou de candidature?

Merci


----------



## Aoyama

Ça dépend. Pour demander du travail, non, mais pour envoyer un commentaire ou autre chose, c'est possible.
Moi, je dis/j'écris "Bonjour" ...


----------



## lia70

Salut,
J'ai étudié que jamais tu peut utiliser le nom de la personne, mais si tu repond une lettre d'une magazine où le prenom de la personne est indiqué,est-ce que tu peux commencer: Bonjour Pièrre, ...
Merci à l'avance


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Lia,

En général, non : si on ne connaît pas l'interlocuteur, on commencerait plutôt comme ci-dessus.

Mais cela va dépendre aussi du ton du magazine : si les rédacteurs signent leurs articles (uniquement ?) de leur prénom, voire même tutoient les lecteurs, "Bonjour, Pierre" est tout indiqué !


----------



## kolobezka1.

Je dois traduire une lettre mais je ne suis pas sure comment adresser un couple dont je connais les noms. Est-il possible d'écrire par example "Chers Cécile et David Bernard"?


----------



## Marc81

Personnellement, j'écrirais :
- ou bien : "Chère Cécile, cher David", voire "Chers amis" (si tel est le cas...)
- ou bien : "Chère Madame, cher Monsieur" (si vous ne les connaissez pas plus que cela...)

En fait, je crois que l'on évite de mettre le nom de famille au début d'une lettre. La formule de politesse se résume à _Cher_ (voire _Très cher_) _Monsieur_, quand on connaît un tant soit peu la personne, ou simplement _Monsieur_ (voire _Madame, Monsieur,_ quand on ne sait pas à qui on affaire, dans une administration par exemple). Mais tout ça reste à confirmer...


----------



## kattyratty18

Je suis en train d'ecrire une lettre aux clients de Tahiti. Il y en a 5 - comment fais-je pour l'adresse??

J'ai ecrit:


premier client et al (dois-je ecrire et autres??)
adresse
adresse
adresse

Chers [prenoms des clients]

Est-ce bien? Si non, comment fais-je? Il y a un homme et 4 femmes!

Peux-j'ecrire "Chers Monsieurs et mesdames Francois, Coralie, Amelie, Emilie et Cecile" ou "Cher Monsieur Francois et mesdames [clients]?

Merci en avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il y a quatre femmes et un homme, j'écrirais seulement « _Mesdames, Monsieur,_ » sans _cher_ et sans préciser le prénom, lesquels s'emploient uniquement pour de bonnes connaissances, mais certainement pas pour des clients.


----------

